# Cleaning the 48 S4...finally



## jd56 (Mar 23, 2014)

Decided to pull the 48 "S4" out and started it's minor cleaning to see what condition the original paint was in.
This is a one owner bike that was used for only a year before it was replaced with the man's first car at the age of 14. Stored away in a barn for lots of years. 
Had to replace the rear tire, which was donated by Rob....thanks!!!!
Replaced the melted grips...thanks Chris!!!!
Only need to replace the brake cable as the housing is dryrotted..anybody got one?

But here it is with the start of some WD40 and 0000 minor scrubbing. Can't wait to get this one rolling again.
Turns out there is some paint loss on the cantilever down tube... This wear can be usually seen on many boys bikes....I guess from resting their feet on the downtube while flying down an steep incline. 
Such a cool.looking bike this one is!

Before condition right from the barn at acquisition day


----------



## rollfaster (Mar 23, 2014)

*Looking good john*

This is a really cool bike with a lot of character. Some decent paint left there too. Rob.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Mar 25, 2014)

*Nice bike John!*

Hey John,
  That bike is in nice shape, and I like the colors....................Wayne


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

Thanks Rob and Wayne. I hope to get this serviced and ready for the VB show in May.

Was cleaning the frame and am a little confused of the paint damage found on some areas.
Because I was told from the OG owner that this never had a motor attached or at least while he's own it, I guessing one may be have been installed. 
As mentioned before, this bike (with the tank) was purchased from a Schwinn retailer in 1952.

If someone can help me by showing me what paint damage is expected if a motor is attached to the frame would be nice.
The damage to the almost entire length of the backside of the seat tube,  also the cantilever down tube as well as the top tube (possibly where a fuel tank was mounted before the horn tank was reinstalled for the sale).

Anyway regardless it is coming together nicely and what paint is there is very vibrant.

Here is the paint damage to the frame.

Seat tube








Top tube




Bottom canti tube


----------



## jd56 (Mar 30, 2014)

Spent time dismantling the forebrake today.  I always get nervous when I attack something new.
Was told that the drum and shoes just need some brake clean and service the bearings (haven't pulled the axle yet). 
Wonder how thick the shoes were when new?

Also bought a magic eraser to see if that will bring the vibrant blue back on the stubborn fenders.

Guess I was wondering if anyone had a schematic or pictures of the forebrake assy at their disposal...just in case to takes me longer to get this back together. Just for reference of course pictures of course.
I'm still curious why the frame paint damage is like it is...could use a few pictures of another that has had a motor installed and now shows the wear on the frame.





















And the hub still has some luster left....dang if only the paint would come back this well.


----------



## THEGOLDENGREEK (Mar 30, 2014)

Woow JD your doing a hell of a job there. Keep up the good work and thanxs for coming in today!!


----------



## jd56 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks George.
I always come in on Sundays (*and thanxs for coming in today*!!")....I even work off the clock for the Cabe


----------



## jd56 (Apr 1, 2014)

Was shocked and bit confused when I pulled the front axle last night to find there were no caged bearings. But, heavy caked grease holding bearings in place with a dust cover.
Not sure why Schwinn would have done this with bearings the correct size at their disposal. Or maybe their was no correct size bearings to use?
Anybody know that this a correct setup?
Someone has mentioned that their Columbia forebrake has the same non caged bearing setup.
Just seems weird to me.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 13, 2014)

*Almost ready for reassembly*

Hopefully I can move on to another project soon.
Finally have done all I can do to the reviving of the paint on this one. Now it's time to reassemble.
Dang my digits are sore.


----------



## mruiz (Apr 13, 2014)

JD
Is it put together yet? I can wait to see it. Just amaze me how in a short time you became a Schwinn Guy. Just kidding.
 Mitch


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2014)

Started reassembly Mitch but, ran into a more important issue with my Jeep's exhaust. Had to replace the exhaust manifold Header down pipe. Should pass inspection now in May.

So much for the bike fund this month.


----------



## jd56 (Apr 14, 2014)

Finally reassembled the bike and even took it for a test ride....wow what a smooth ride. Very pleased with the cleanup. A little more scratched up on the frame than I expected or hoped for.
Lost a couple nuts, screws and worst of all the brake cable front fork clip all during this month's long restoration.
The clip was lost somewhere in the shop or the yard while buffing it on a brass wheel. Never did hear it hit the shop floor so no telling where it went. Even spent a few hours scouring the yard with a cheap metal detector on Saturday. So I will be looking for a replacement I guess. 

Starting getting dark when these pictures were taken. Will post some better in the sun when the rain storm passes tomorrow. Should help the vibrant blue to really pop


----------



## mruiz (Apr 14, 2014)

Life is great JD. Nice job, pat yourself on the back.
 Mitch


----------



## rollfaster (Apr 14, 2014)

*You're the man john!*

That think looks great. Wow, what a transition. Well done my friend.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Apr 14, 2014)

Wow good work and nice bike!


----------



## jd56 (Apr 16, 2014)

This one is one to be proud of for sure.
Thanks for the comments guys.


----------



## VaBtrfly (Apr 16, 2014)

*Howdy neighbor!*

Just had to say, well done sir! Beautiful bike. Definitely one to be proud of!

Regards,
~Mo


----------



## jd56 (May 4, 2014)

Put the finished S4 in a bike show here in Va. Beach yesterday.  Probably one of the nicest examples in the vintage / antique category...it didn't win any awards but, I did get cool picture with the 72 year old original owner of the bike. 
I had called him to let him know I was taking the bike to the event. 
He was speechless for a short period but, was impressed with the transformation. I was pleased he didn't ask to buy it back....lol


----------



## cadillacbike (May 4, 2014)

*schwinn*

JD, It really turn out nice. good job. Love the the colors. I wanted to go to the show but had to work.


----------



## jd56 (May 12, 2014)

I took this out for it's maiden ride last night. Wow, this bike is a tank. My thighs are still burning this morning. It does ride smoothly but, the bike wants to pull to the right.
Thinking I may have some brake shoe drag on the drum. 
I wonder...is this indicative of these forebrake heavyweights? The bike pulling towards the handbrake side?

Perhaps I should create a new post with this question. 

But, I did get a picture of my kids mom on the bike for the mother's day ride. But, she really loved the niece's Starlet. She said it was the smoothest ride she has risen of the JD collection. (seen in the foreground on the bike hauler).


----------

